# My planted tank blog



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I will be posting up some of my shrimp tank pictures as I am taking them down and moving them to a new location.

Here is one of my 5 S grade crystal red tanks.









FEEDING TIME! (colors due to camera)









1 last corner to move -_- sigh....


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahhaaha look at all those tanks....
@[email protected] i want a fish room too >.<....
tooooo amazing...


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice set up!
You should have a guess how many shrimp are in this tank contest. Lol


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Nice set up!
> You should have a guess how many shrimp are in this tank contest. Lol


lol and give a prize? thats not a bad idea lol. Note: there are shrimp in the back and under the leaves =)


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I will be doing a 45x30x30cm planted tank blog here using the exact same ADA tanks just without the sticker =) will post some pics on here tonight =)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, this is spectacular!
I can imagine how this live shrimp carpet looks when they are moving.

Red lotuses in your tanks are really nice.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, this is spectacular!
> I can imagine how this live shrimp carpet looks when they are moving.
> 
> Red lotuses in your tanks are really nice.


wowwwwww!!!!!!!!!! superb!!! look at those crs shrimp sooooo many!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what kind of ffilter are you using?? lots of tank..


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

this is only 1 of 5 CRS S grade tanks. I have 4 more that look more or less like this. The pictures or the racks of tanks is only







6 out of the total of 87 that i had. I have spent almost 2 months taking them down as I bought a new house and have expanded to over 120 tanks =) The filters are all from asia with 220V. I had an electrician change the output to 2 rooms to 220V. The filters work the same as XP3. Alot of power and you can use any media in the baskets.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

It look like 500 shrimps there. 10 gal?


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow...nice tank set up!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome setup!!!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Is that a house or a fish store? I want to live there


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Holidays said:


> Is that a house or a fish store? I want to live there


lol, me too... adapt me


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

First full tank shot is beautiful, just wish my red lotus would spread out like yours. Mine grows twice as tall as it does sideways...


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

holy shrimp! =o Your tanks are so nice. I'm jealous =P I wish I had the room for that many tanks. Couldnt imagine the work involved though D=


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Thankyou for all your kind words =) Sorry for the delay but I shall post up pictures of me setting up a planted tank in my 45x30x30cm tank =P


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

could you post a full shot of your panda/bkk shrimp tank please? *drool*


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Omg thats sooo many tanks! I love it!! And so many shrimp!!! 
Wicked


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

a preview of whats to come =)


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> a preview of whats to come =)


What to come do you mean I'm gonna see red and white covering everything again


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> What to come do you mean I'm gonna see red and white covering everything again


lol nahhh, more like black and white =) and also of a stump so a tree perhaps is whats to come


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> lol nahhh, more like black and white =) and also of a stump so a tree perhaps is whats to come


Awesome, can't wait to see pictures of them.


----------

